# Got my furs back



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I went and picked my furs up the other day, they turned out good. Heres is a few pics of my best furs from last season.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a nice load of furs. man those bobcats sure look nice. Where did you have them tanned at? Did they do a good job? Would you care to share about how much a coyote and bobcat hide cost to get tanned like that?

you had some great hunting last year. I know that you posted alot of pics but it looks really impressive all laid out like that.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you. I took several furs over to McCormick Furs and they are located Bennett Springs Mo. Cost wasnt bad at all. I just took the best furs i had to them. Coyotes were 16.00 a hide, bobcats 20 per hide, and foxes were 12. I had a few raccoons tanned for my son along with a couple skunks. They turned out great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job SMY, that is a nice collection. Did you shoot all of these or are some of them trapped, and what do you do with them now?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They look great Corey! What are you going to do with them?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow! Those are some great looking furs! ... Thanks for sharing the cost of the tanning too!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice looking prime furs.

It looks like your cats were not cased but split ? Did you leave the claws on ?

I used Moyles but were are most expensive. Think I will have to switch.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

There all just layin around the man cave. Just for looks. No i cased them all out, but i didnt leave the claws on.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice job SMY, that is a nice collection. Did you shoot all of these or are some of them trapped, and what do you do with them now?


Don, i called every one in and either was shotgun or rifle work.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

very nice


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice bunch a fur , thanks for sharing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey is that double you called in there too ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its sure is!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would have guessed as much.







Kinda hard to leave that memory go un tanned.


----------

